# Time for new patio furniture....



## Tim_FA (Jun 4, 2006)

We had purchased patio furniture, which was an all steel construction with extra wide chairs, two years ago as Nicki had outgrown the previous patio set.
Last weekend, I was working in the back yard, and Nicki "sweetheart that she is" had delivered an ice cold beverage to cool me off. 
...As Nicki sat down in the patio chair to enjoy her beverage and snack, we heard the chair making "snap and crack" sounds...Nicki giggled "I can feel the chair arms fighting to contain my fat hips" ...so at this point we decided to grab the camera and snap off some pics to capture the moment. 
By the way, the next day we noticed that a couple of the chairs had warped frames. 

Nicki is currently shopping for couch style patio furniture 

Enjoy my first composition


----------



## hvetic (Jun 4, 2006)

awww a cute funny story with some nice pics of your wife. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lazygcsurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

that's so awesome tim! i bet you're enjoying every minute of that, as i'm sure Nicki is......she's gorgeous!


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Those are some nice shots. BTW let us all know what you find to replace the furniture in terms of size and price. I could use some bigger furniture myself. Tell Nicki she looks wonderful. You are so damn lucky to be with a woman like that, color me envious.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow Nicki is filling out both her clothes AND the furniture quite nicely! Enjoy it!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 6, 2006)

This is how good things can be when partners are both supportive of each other. Tim... Nicki looks wonderful and it's great to see how you two work together to achieve something that is making you both so happy and vivacious!


----------



## GPL (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Tim!
These are some supersexy pics of Nicki. I can see she really started to put on a bunch of new pounds! It suits her very good again. Please make sure she grows into a bench sized chair, hehe.

Supertight hugs to Nicki and thank you to Tim.
GPL.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 6, 2006)

You're a lucky man, Tim.

Big hugs to Nicki and all the best to you, sir.


Dennis


----------



## Tim_FA (Aug 20, 2006)

JudgeDredd425 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Those are some nice shots. BTW let us all know what you find to replace the furniture in terms of size and price. I could use some bigger furniture myself. Tell Nicki she looks wonderful. You are so damn lucky to be with a woman like that, color me envious.




Well....we waited for the summer clearance sale and got an awsome deal on a patio set which looks alot like living room furniture, which consisted of two chairs, love seat and coffee table. The original price in May was $600.00 were as our purchase price was $350.00 .
I think it'll be awhile before Nicki outgrows this patio set


----------



## GPL (Aug 20, 2006)

Tim, great news!
A very nice patio set and a very gorgeous lady sitting on it!
You lucky guy you are;-) I like the black color of it and I love Nicki's hair and jeans:wubu: 

Thank you for posting, GPL.


----------



## love dubh (Aug 20, 2006)

Beautiful furniture! Beautiful wife! Beautiful!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 20, 2006)

I've always envied Nicki's sense of fashion! She's absolutely gorgeous, Tim.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks Tim for the updates  

good luck to both of you


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 20, 2006)

Where'd she get her jeans from? They're super cute!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 21, 2006)

JudgeDredd425 said:


> BTW let us all know what you find to replace the furniture in terms of size and price. I could use some bigger furniture myself.



I use these to make what ever size chair/bench I need:

http://www.2x4basics.com/Bench-Ends.asp

They are availale through many online and big-box outlets, and are easy to build.


----------



## Tim_FA (Aug 26, 2006)

Nicki bought that particular pair of size 34 jeans "designed by Goddess Jeans" on ebay...Nicki buys most of her clothing on the WWW through various large size clothing companies.
Nicki constantly gets compliments from friends ,neighbors and sometimes strangers , for her awsome fashion sense.....I've even heard thin women say " I wish that was available in my size"....wow, the tables seem to be turning... 




activistfatgirl said:


> Where'd she get her jeans from? They're super cute!


----------

